# Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn



## blackgollum (4. Juni 2012)

Moin,
  ich bin noch ein relativer Neuling in der Meerescene. Wollte in diesem Monat mal nach Kühlungsborn. Wir haben ein eigenes Boot, mit dem wir rausfahren wollen. Nun wollte ich mir im Internet ein paar Hotspots raussuchen. Dabei bin ich auf die hier schon öfters angesprochene Free Kartenmap gestoßen (http://www.purplefinder.com/). Wollte mir gerne ein paar Koordinaten von Wracks abschreiben. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Koordinaten der Map Kernschrott sind. Die dort angezeigten Koordinaten sind falsch! Hatte mir ein paar abgeschrieben und wollte  diese auf meine Seekarte übertragen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Koordinaten nicht stimmen! 

  Kennt einer von euch noch eine andere Map oder vielleicht Internetseite wo Koordinaten von Wracks bei Kühlungsborn gelistet sind?
  Die Koordinaten müssten eigentlich auch bei Tauchern beliebt sein. 

  Gruß Tristan


----------



## thebigangler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

Hallo blackgollum 

ich hoffe du hast ein gutes Boot um damit zu den Wracks zu fahren mit 5 PS brauchst du es nicht Probieren.

Gruß Thebigangler

PS. warum fährst du nicht nach Rügen da sind viel bessere Wracks und nicht so weit draussen


----------



## Zoidberg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

was meinst du mit kernschrott? sicher, dass du keinen fehler gemacht hast?
seekarten:grad, dezimalminuten
purplefinder: grad, minuten, sekunden
für das ablesen der wrackkoordinaten ist purplefinder aber zu ungenau.

greetz

robbe


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

...dann sollte man mal in eine richtige Seekarte investieren. Sie ist im Sinne der guten Seemannschaft sowieso unverzichtbar. Was da irgendwo ins Netz gestellt wird, ist doch Käse.

http://www.vragguiden.dk/overview.asp

Petri


----------



## a.bu (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

Hier mal an alle die ständig nach Wrackpositionen fragen ein kleiner Tipp, man gehe zum Flohmarkt und kaufe sich ne alte Seekarte, so aus den 70ern. Warum ? Weil dort Wracks eingezeichnet sind die in dem Elektronikschrott gar nicht mehr verzeichnet sind, weil für die Schiffahrt unrelevant. Dann versucht man die Position so genau wie möglich zu bestimmen und hackt sie ins GPS. Bei gutem Wetter fährt man diese Position an und sucht in diesem Bereich nach Auffälligkeiten auf dem Fischfinder. Wenn man Glück hat findet man so nach 2-3 Stunden irgend etwas, manchmal braucht man aber auch mehrere Ausfahrten um das Wrack zu finden. Wenn man Glück hat stehen sogar ein paar Fische drauf, aber dann muß auch das Wetter mitspielen. Nur etwas Drift(Wind oder Strom) und es dauert keine 2 min und man ist vom Wrack verdriftet und fischt in der Wüste Gobi. Hänger sind vorprogramiert und manchen Tag bezahlt man jeden Fisch mit einem Vorfach. Größere Wracks liegen zumeist im Fahrwasser an Schiffahrtslinien, das ist dann verdammt einsam dort draußen, wenn es bei der Heimfahrt genau so weit nach Dänemark wie nach Deutschland ist. Verläßt man das deutsche Seegebiet und angelt in Dänemark kann es richtig teuer werden, also immer schön die Seegrenze im Auge behalten. Besonders ärgerlich ist es wenn man 15 oder 20 km gefahren ist und schon ein Angelkutter oder ein Fischkutter oder einfach nur einer unserer Kollegen unserer Ziel beangelt hat, dann ist dort tote Hose. Wrackangeln ist die teuerste, aufwendigste und schwierigste Bootsangelei überhaupt, wer meint hier ständig außergewöhnliche Massenfänge zu machen täuscht sich gewaltig. Wrackangeln vom Kleinboot ist aufgrund der zu fahrenden Entfernungen und der Unberechenbarkeit des Ostseewetters ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Ich habe mir meine Positionen in 15 Jahren mit einigen tausend Euros an Benzingeld und hunderten Stunden Fahren und Suchen hart erarbeitet, nur so funktioniert das und nur so machen es vielleicht eine Hand voll anderer Bootsfahrer, ich wette drauf das jeder von Ihnen seine Positionen mit ins Grab nimmt. Und zum Schluß, wie oft habe ich mich schon geärgert wenn ich für eine Hand voll Dorsche 80km abgerissen habe, mein Pilkkoffer nur noch die Hälfte wiegt und mich die Kollegen die unter Land gefischt haben mit ner Kiste voll Dorsch angrinsen. 


Viel Erfolg bei der Wracksuche,

Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

...so ist das wohl richtig!
Aber wie erklärt man einem Kind was heiß ist? Einmal muß es wohl immer die heiße Herdplatte sein.
Petri


----------



## Hybrid (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

Hallo a.bu!

Vortrefflich formuliert und auf den Punkt gebracht, Glückwunsch. H.


----------



## Samdeek (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

Hallo Blackgollum, ich selber war schon einige male oben in Kübo, das nächste mal fahre ich Montag oder dinstag raus hoffe das das wetter da auch mitspielt!
Wenn du fisch haben möchtest dann wirst da sicherlich deine fische fangen.
Wracks brauchst du nicht!
Mein Tip wenn du auf dem trollegrund bist fahr mal 7 km raus und such da oben mal nen bissel rum wirst schnell einen kleinen schwarm finden und deine fische fangen.

Zu den wrackdaten ich hab echt eins gemerkt, wrackdaten werden besser gehütet als die Pin von der EC karte!

also mach dir bitte keine hoffnungen!

Ich selber hab auch schon mal ne menge hier im forum zusammengetragen aber das sind auch nicht 100% daten.

Schau dich mal in taucherforen um da kannst glück haben!

Ich selber sag mir einfach wrack = teuer, Teuer = nicht gut.

Also viel Petri und wenn du mich da sehen solltest kleines 4,30 boot weiß blau mit dem namen Blue Bird


----------



## blackgollum (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

@ thebigangler: 
  Ne, ich hab nen paar PS mehr. 60 um genau zu sein! Mit 5 PS will ich da nicht rumtuckern. Da fahr ich wahrscheinlich länger meine Fangplätze an, als ich angel.
  Warum ich nicht nach Rügen fahr? Weil mein Stiefvater gerne nach Kühlungsborn will.  Er hat da vor knapp nen Monat mit nem Kumpel 20 Dorsche gefangen.

  @ Zoidberg: 
  Ich will jetzt hier keine Welle schlagen, aber ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass die Koordinaten nicht stimmen. Sprich, dass ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe!
  @ Dolfin:
  Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht! Ich strebe auch an eine Seekarte mit Wrackkoordinaten zu kaufen. Ich hatte bisher aber noch keine Notwendigkeit gesehen. Dachte ich könnte mir nen paar Koordinaten aus dem Netz abschreiben.

  Ich will nicht nur auf Wracks fischen. Ich dachte dass es Hotspots währen. Ich bin letztes Jahr mit einem Kutter rausgefahren, der Kapitän hat über zwei Wracks gehalten. Dort habe ich sehr gut (und vorallem Große) Dorsche fangen können. Daher war meine Idee in und um Kühlungsborn das ein oder andere Wrack anzusteuern. Ihr habt sicherlich recht, dass man dort einiges abreißen wird. Ist ja auch logisch.
  Ich werde den Tolle Grund mal absuchen. Wie schon gesagt, ich hab in Bezug auf Meeresangeln noch keine Erfahrungen. Ich hab auch noch nie von einem so „kleinen“ Boot aus geangelt. Weiter als 10 km werden wir auch nicht rausfahren. Mal schauen was machbar ist :m


----------



## gummibootangler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

der tip mit den taucherseiten ist gut die sind wesendlich kooperativer als angler... seekarte nutzt m.e nur wenn du nen sidescan hast sonst wirst du wahrscheinlich wirklich viele stunden suchen
auf taucherseiten findest du auch viele infos bzgl. beschaffenheit,fischbestand und zb "habe in 30 min 200 pilker eingesammelt"


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Koordinaten für Wracks bei Kühlungsborn*

Ich bin zu doof um Wracks zu finden 
Gesucht hab ich auch schon danach und habe auch Koordinaten bekommen aber mein Farbecho hat nichts... rein gar nichts angezeigt. Fische habe ich aber trotzdem gefangen. Keine Ahnung wie der Grund dort aussah. 
Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das Echo richtig zu deuten. Fische hab ich noch nie drauf gesehen :m 
Gucke jetzt einfach immer danach wo steile Kanten sind oder kleine Unebenheiten. Ob das Wracks sind oder doch nur paar Steine weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch Latte, Hauptsache es kommt Fisch nach oben.

A.bu ist ja auch kein "normaler" Angler sondern ein ganz Verrückter :m Wenn einer den Fisch findet dann er... keine Ahnung wie er das immer macht. Ist mir auch egal, mir reicht das was ich fange. An ihn kann ich mich eh nicht messen und will ich auch gar nicht. Er ist einfach ein Ostseefreak  Aber ein ganz Netter...

Vielleicht verfolge ich ihn mal irgendwann ganz heimlich.


----------

